
SoftBank executives balk at big loans to invest in Vision Fund - the-dude
https://www.ft.com/content/dab2cb44-ddee-11e9-9743-db5a370481bc
======
the-dude
This scheme was already in the news about a month ago:

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbank-to-lend-founder-and-
em...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbank-to-lend-founder-and-employees-
billions-to-invest-in-fund-11566051247)

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/17/softbank-to-lend-up-
to-20-bi...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/17/softbank-to-lend-up-
to-20-billion-to-employees-to-invest-in-new-fund-wsj.html)

I guess the whole WeWork saga makes it relevant again?

edit: Those who are hitting the paywall, try the 'web' link.

